# Tricks to getting a better grip on a Canon TX



## kingbuzzie (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there anything available (and in old stock or aftermarket) than can slip on a older canon body (TX) to get a better grip?  Tricks?!


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 13, 2014)

There was probably not a vertical grip (My T70 (About 10 years later than the TX) didnt have one at the time, just the T90 did, which was the "pro" body)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmm, I remember from the olden days that they used to make flash brackets with a shutter release trigger built into the grip.
Not sure if you can get those anywhere.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I remember from the olden days that they used to make flash brackets with a shutter release trigger built into the grip.
> Not sure if you can get those anywhere.



Wow...yeah...I have one of these somewhere in a box of old photo stuff from the 1980's

Gold Crest Flash Bracket Camera Grip Right Angle L Foldin... - bidStart (item 39220585 in Everything Else... Other)

If you use one, it's REALLY handy to have that cable release trigger on the bracket handle!!!

Anyway, even the hand STRAP part really helps hold the camera better. There have been a good number of "camera hand straps" made by MANY makers. They usually screw in to the cameras's tripod socket, and give the user a good hand strap on the right hand grip side. You advance by thumb, and fire by index finger. The best thing with a hand strap is you do not constantly have to squeeze onto the camera...when you lower the camera down to your right thigh, you can let it dangle, and tilt the wrist a bit, and sort of rest the hand muscles. Pretty useful for 4,5,6 hour gigs. I'm fairly sure that both Canon and Nikon still make these things, and they are not really brand-specific.

Yep. Canon hand strap E2.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Cano...QKoL7oASIxoGYBQ&ved=0CF8QsAQ&biw=1259&bih=841


----------



## compur (Jan 13, 2014)

Just getting the bottom portion of the original camera case case provide a better grip for holding the camera if that's what you mean.


----------



## timor (Jan 14, 2014)

Get this:
High-Friction Guard Tape - Lee Valley Tools
or this:
Super-High-Friction Tape - Lee Valley Tools
To improve the grip.
Also off camera flash light brackets may give you, what you want. Something like this:
L Flash Bracket
Hama Folding Angle Flash Bracket (6831) - Best Price at Bristol Cameras


----------

